# Different Bullet



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have used Powerbelt's Aero-Tip 295 grainers in my CVA Optima for about about 4 years now and am getting really frusterated with fragmented bullets. Kills the deer dead but also leaves a path of little bits of copper and lead from entrance to exit. I am looking for something else to try. My gun is accurate with them, I love how I can load 4 times without cleaning but I am begining to think that throwing away 20 lbs of meat because it is peppered with copper and lead is not worth it. So you suggestions on a replacement for Powerbelts. Oh ya price is a concern I pay between $19.95 and $24.95 for 15 295gr Areo-tip powerbelts, .50 cal.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

you fail to mention the powder charge you are using. Using to much powder could be your problem if you are using more than 90 grains it could be to much try to keep it under 90 grains with the power belts.

when i first started out with an in-line I also used the power belts I preferred the 348 grains and never had a problem with fragmentation, I did only use 90 grains of powder


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I have always used 90gr of 777 (pellets) used 100gr this year with the same result.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

100grn of 777 is actually fairly hot. 777 makes higher chamber pressure than say pyrodex, hence they recommend you back off by 10% or more from a similar pyrodex load. You might want to cronograph those and make sure you are in the 1700/1800fps range. Also as you've found out, Powerbelts are soft bullets and deform / fragment quickly.

Myself, for bullets I use Hornady .429 caliber XTPs in 240 grain on deer, 300grn for elk. I've only ever recovered 2 bullets... they make BIG holes going in and MASSIVE holes going out. I've never found fragements in the meat. The only two bullets I recovered were quartering shots where the bullet traveled over 30" through the deer typically stopping against the far side hide. I've never recovered any of the 300's I've shot into elk, they go in one side and right out the other. They hold together great and just plow through bone / tissue.


-DallanC


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://files.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_wildlife/lead/bulletstudy/resources/publicsummary.pdf

Just found this study done back east where they compare fragmentation of the Powerbelt to the XTP. Powerbelt acctually did better (245gr) I dont know what to think. Like I said I like the Powerbelts. I don't like the idea of a full sabot. With my limited knowledge I don't see how you can get a good rotation on the bullet with a sabot but I know people use them and swear by them so it must work. I also just bought a new card of Powerbelts that I dont think Sportsmans will take back.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if you are dead set on using the power belts, why not try a test of your own to see how the do. take some wet phone books about five of them and tape them together and then shoot them with your bullet of choice. but start out with 80 grains of powder and work up at 5 grains increments to see when they stat to fall apart on you. if the phone books will not work for you , then take some gallon jugs filled with water you might need about twenty of them to do few test with. line up about six of them then start shooting might also be a good idea to get a back stop just incase they to go through all of them, you will want to find your bullet.,

i would sugget that you get rid of the pellets and use loose powder.

my loads that I was using were shot out of an 54 cal rifle with pyrodex rs powder kinda of dirty to shoot but did work.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

250 gr. Shockwaves!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

powerbelts load great, but I just am not a fan these days. I use shockwaves and xtp's and although they don't load as easily, I find they hold up better and fly better from my muzzleloader.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

I have used all the bullets mentioned above. I prefer the barnes mz 300gr with 2 777 pellets for 50 cal and I shoot the barnes 195gr with 3 777 pellets in my 45 cal. I recoverd one of the 300 gr a few years back the shot was a little high in the ribs and back bone but it still weighed 296 gr after going through all that bone and causing massive damage.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

BARNES!!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> BARNES!!!


Did you have any luck?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I am on the other end of the spectrum. I have been using Nosler Partition handgun bullets with sabots. But they were simply to hard to load. I broke two ramrods loading them. I am now trying Powerbelts. But I have not shot anything with them yet.


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

campfire said:


> I am on the other end of the spectrum. I have been using Nosler Partition handgun bullets with sabots. But they were simply to hard to load. I broke two ramrods loading them. I am now trying Powerbelts. But I have not shot anything with them yet.


I tried the partitions but could never get them to group very well? But i do love them for the rifles :mrgreen:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Me and everyone I hunt with have used hornady 44 cal 300 grain xtp bullets in front of 100-150 grain powder charges for years and they work great. I have never recovered one from an animal but have one that I shot into wet paper at really close range and it stayed together. I have witnessed 6 deer shot with these and all were one shot kills.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

campfire said:


> I am on the other end of the spectrum. I have been using Nosler Partition handgun bullets with sabots. But they were simply to hard to load. I broke two ramrods loading them. I am now trying Powerbelts. But I have not shot anything with them yet.


Not to be a smartass... but are you sure you werent trying to put .451 bullets in a sabot designed for .429 bullets? I've seen several people with this same complaint doing just that 8)

-DallanC


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I went with Hornady 240gr XTP's. Because they seem to be the most used based on your replys, and they were only $11.99 for 20. I have not shot them yet so who know's if my gun will like them, and I guess I will see how they hold up next year.


----------



## grimreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

I have used the powerdelt 295gr hp for several years with the same results as you 2ltl. I have shot a deer and a cow elk with them. Killed them on the spot at 70-100 yrds but they fragmented all to hell. I have since stepped up to a larger grain for elk and will be changing brands next year. I also shoot 100gr of pyrodex. I didn't change this year because of time constraints and being able to resight in.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Barnes T-EZ in a tight bore works wonders.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, they are a S.O.B to load. (Hornady XTP)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2litl2l8 said:


> Wow, they are a S.O.B to load. (Hornady XTP)


Interesting. Mine load fairly easy. I use the .429 bullets in the appropriate hornady sabot. Are you using the thinner sabot designed for .451 bullets?

-DallanC


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Interesting. Mine load fairly easy. I use the .429 bullets in the appropriate hornady sabot. Are you using the thinner sabot designed for .451 bullets?
> 
> -DallanC


Good heck man, I don't know. It all came in one package that says it is for .50 cal. It is just like these. Came with the bullets and sabots in the same package.

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduc...ce=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=10635

It says no need to lube, but should I? I have little bruses on the palm of my hand from loading those suckers. (And I don't have soft hands)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are the same exact ones I use, although I buy the bulk 100round box and sabots seperately.

You do not need lube true, but I always run a patch with a very slight amount of bore butter on it through the barrel after cleaning. It aids a little when loading. I also swab out my barrel between every shot with the rare exception of a quick follow up shot in the field.

Your difficulty is probably related to your barrel then, it might be slightly smaller diameter than my barrel, or you have slightly higher rifling's that are the cause of additional friction.

Better question is, ignoring the difficulty loading... how do they shoot? 


-DallanC


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Seem to be okay, getting a 3 inch group at 100 yards with open sights. After I Dropped my rear sight just a smudge. I just can't get over how hard they are to load. And there was no way I was getting a secound round down the barell with out cleaning. I am a little concerned about over pressure.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

2litl2l8 where to you live? I was going to say if you live near Roy I could show some things that might help. I have the optima and use the harvester crush rib with the xtp"s


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2litl2l8 said:


> Seem to be okay, getting a 3 inch group at 100 yards with open sights. After I Dropped my rear sight just a smudge. I just can't get over how hard they are to load. And there was no way I was getting a secound round down the barell with out cleaning. I am a little concerned about over pressure.


A very valid concern too.

Did you walk down range to recover any spent sabots? I'd be curious to see what they look like, they tell alot about whats happening under pressure when fired. Torn or shredded petals / cup are definite signs of over pressure. Melting along the outside surface of the petals (where it rubs along the barrel) is a sign of too much friction / powder.

Properly fired Sabots (pressure, size, fit etc) should appear in good shape when recovered.

-DallanC


----------

